# Cosair H100 ähnliche Grafikkartenkühlung



## agentsmith1612 (1. März 2012)

*Cosair H100 ähnliche Grafikkartenkühlung*

Ich habe mich schon seit geraumer Zeit gefragt wieso es für Grafikkarten  keine Nachrüstkühler gibt die eben wie Corsair H100 oder ähnliche  Modelle arbeiten. Also all in one Wakü.

Es gibt zwar glaube ich eine Karte bei der genau das mit angeboten wird  aber das Teil nur als Nachrüstsatz habe ich noch nirgends gefunden.

Ergibt aber meiner Meinung nach durchaus Sinn, denn wenn man manche  Kühlerkonstruktion von den Herstellern sieht (z.B. Triple Slot) ist das  ja durchaus schon ziemlich hoher Aufwand.

Man hat natürlich die selben Vor- und Nachteile wie auch bei den Komponenten für die CPU.

Was denkt ihr?


----------



## lunar19 (1. März 2012)

Naja, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Kompabilität zum Problem werden könnte?!


----------



## Nemesis_AS (1. März 2012)

Ich denke auch, das da der Aufwand zu groß wäre so etwas herzustellen.

Da es wesentlich mehr verschiedene Grafikkarten, als Prozessorsockel gibt und dann auch noch verschiedene PCB-Layout's der verschiedenen Hersteller.

Da wird es schwierig so etwas pauschal passend herzustellen.

MfG


----------



## ViP94 (1. März 2012)

Ich denke, dass die hohe tdp von grafikkarten zum Problem werden könnte


----------



## agentsmith1612 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Cosair H100 ähnliche Grafikkartenkühlung*



ViP94 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass die hohe tdp von grafikkarten zum Problem werden könnte


 

Das mit dem Aufwand ist mir auch schon in den Sinn gekommen, aber davon abgesehen, gibt es ja von vielen Herstellern von Wasserkühlungen oft für jeden Karte den passenden Kühler, fehlt nur noch das Bauteil mit integrierter Pumpe, Tank und Radiator. Das kann man ja bei jeder Karte gleich gestallten. Beim Kühler selber könnte man dann auf andere Hersteller zurückgreifen, die das eh schon lange machen.

Wie das mit der TDP aussieht, war ich mir auch unsicher, die Leute die hier schon eine Wasserkühlung machen können da sicher mehr zu sagen, da ich selber keine Erfahrungen dazu habe.
Bei CPUs mit maximal 125 Watt reicht ja meitens schon ein 120mm Singlefan Radiator.

Aber wie siehts bei Grafikkarten aus, wie groß muss das der Radiator mindestens sein? Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel eine GTX 570 oder HD 6950 ?


----------



## butzler (1. März 2012)

*AW: Cosair H100 ähnliche Grafikkartenkühlung*

Ich fände es ziemlich genial, gerade für SLI/Crossfire Systeme, aber bei der unüberschaubaren Vielfalt an Karten und PCB Layouts ist es schlicht völlig unrentabel für die Hersteller. Schade eigentlich.
Meines Erachtens sollte ein 120er Radi (wie z.B. bei der H70) mit 2 Lüftern locker für jede Single-GPU-Karte ausreichen.

mad


----------



## Lolm@n (1. März 2012)

*AW: Cosair H100 ähnliche Grafikkartenkühlung*

Zudem überlegt mal, wenn man 2 Grakas und ein CPU Kühler hat wo will man mit den Radis hin? die schläche sind auch nicht so lang das man überal hin kommt... dann ist eine "richtige" Wakü Sinnvoller 

PS:
Omni ALC


----------



## rUdeBoy (1. März 2012)

*AW: Cosair H100 ähnliche Grafikkartenkühlung*

Ich denke es gibt zwei Gründe dafür, dass es soetwas nicht für GPU's gibt (beide wurden schon angesprochen):

1. Kompatibilität:
Viele GPU's, nocht mehr verschiedene Layouts bei den Platinen. Es wird einfach unwirtschaftlich einen Kühler zu entwickeln und zu fertigen, wenn dieser dann von einer Hand voll Leuten verbaut wird. Die Kosten wären vermutlich sich astronomisch, dass sich auch die paar Leute die mit diesem speziellen Layout Interesse verschrecken lassen.
2. Radiatorfläche:
Aus welchem Grund sollte man die Grafikkarte umrüsten (aus welchen Gründen würde es der TE)? Als ich meine WaKü angeschafft habe, ging es mir um die Lautstärke, manch anderen geht es um die Kühlleistung.
Für beides brauch man gerade bei der GPU ausreichen Radiatorfläche. Wie 'mad-67' schon sagte, würde ein 120er Radiator reichen. Nur macht man damit beide Vorteile einer Wasserkühleung bzw. Kompaktkühlung ruck zuck wieder zu nichte. Weil das ist weder Leistungsstark noch leise.
Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass hier eine Karte zum zocken geutzt wird geht die TDP schon mal in die 200-300W für Mittel- bis Oberklasse; eine CPU hat etwa 130W (schon mit OC). Jetzt muss man nicht gut in Mathe sein, um zu sehen, dass die TDP ein ganzes Stück drüber liegt... und selbst die Kompaktkühler für CPU's mit Singleradi sind nicht gerade Leisetreter und brauchen zum Teil hohe Drehzahlen um ihr Potential zu entwickeln. Abgesehen von der H100 mit ihrem Dualradi haben die mMn alle samt zu wenig Kühlfläche um eine Daseinsberechtigung zu haben. Die Temperaturen und Lautstärken bekommt man mit einem guten Luftkühler auch hin.


Abschließend macht es finde ich auch keinen Sinn, sich für CPU und GPU jeweils eine Kompaktkühlung zu holen... zwei Pumpen, zwei "AGBs", Schlauch-Wirrwarr und man ist irgendwie zu unflexibel was Schlauchlängen und damit Platzierung von Radiatoren angeht.
Unterm Strich machen Kompaktkühler für GPU's nicht wirklich Sinn.


----------



## agentsmith1612 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Cosair H100 ähnliche Grafikkartenkühlung*

Ich denke ihr habt mir überzeugt, dass das für den normalen Markt wenig Gewinn abwirft.

Aber eine andere Frage. 
Hier wurde schon mehrmals die Kühlfläche erwähnt, die zu gering sei.

Wie bauen denn dann andere Leute ihre Wakü auf mit viel Kühlfläche?
Jetzt aber mal von den provisorien abgesehen wo Radi nicht im Gehäuse ist usw.
Ich meine Lösungen in denen der PC noch genau so aussieht wie bei einer Luftkühlung sprich, Radi, Pumpe alles im Gehäuse.


----------



## Malkolm (1. März 2012)

*AW: Cosair H100 ähnliche Grafikkartenkühlung*

Zunächst einmal ist ein externer Radi kein Provisorium 
Wenn man eine übertaktete Oberklasse-GPU (oder derer gar zwei) sowie die CPU leise kühlen möchte führt fast kein Weg daran vorbei den Radi extern aufzustellen, da intern tatsächlich zuwenig Platz da ist, bzw. es einfach zu unkomfortabel oder zu teuer ist 3-4 kleine Radis im Gehäuse zu verteilen. Nicht umsonst gibt es von vielen namhaften Herstellern externe Radiatoren mit üppigem (teils lediglich aufhüpschendem) Zubehör.

Wenn man ein wirklich leises System haben möchte sollte man mit einer Radifläche von (120mm)² pro 75-100W Wärmeleistung rechnen. In einem typischen Zock-Rechner (i5-2500K + GTX 570 -> ~300W) entspricht das min. einem 360er Radi, empfehlenswert sogar ein 480/420er. Gehäuse, die einen so großen Radi aufnehmen können gibt es einige, allerdings allesamt Big-Tower. In einem Midi-Tower (selbst in einem riesigen wie dem Corsair 650D) bleibt nur die Möglichkeit die Radifläche auf mehrere Radiatoren zu verteilen (z.B. ein Dual im Deckel + Single hinten), oder aber Hand und Dremel anzulegen und das Gehäuse entsprechend umzubauen, damit ein Triple-140er in den Deckel passt.

Eine KompaktWaKü für bspw. eine GTX 570/580 bräuchte wohl einen Triple-Radi. Wie oben erwähnt passt ein solche bei weitem nicht in jedes Gehäuse, sodass man potentiel viele enttäuschte Endkunden hat, die sich diesem Problem nicht vorher angenommen haben. Die Radifläche einer Kompaktkühlung aufzuteilen ist wenig praktikabel und zu teuer in der Herstellung.


Wenn du dich im Bilderthread umsiehst, wirst du in Oberklassesystemen mit WaKü meist einen Big-Tower vorfinden. In nahezu allen Fällen in denen alles mit "Bordmitteln" intern verstaut wurde wirst du 2-4 Radis finden können, die auf Deckel, Heck, Boden und Front verteilt sind. Es funktioniert zweifelsohne, eine externe Lösung ist aber meist die praktischere und günstigere Lösung.


----------



## Lolm@n (1. März 2012)

*AW: Cosair H100 ähnliche Grafikkartenkühlung*

Omni ALC den gibts ja


----------



## agentsmith1612 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Cosair H100 ähnliche Grafikkartenkühlung*

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe.

Aber was doch immer ein Problem ist, sofern man die Radis nicht extern anordner, dass man entweder kühle Luft von draußen einsaugt und den Innenraum aufheizt oder die warme Luft von innen nimmt und nach außen bläst.

Es gibt was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe kein Case auch die die für Wasserkühlung expliziet konzipiert sind, keine Lösung für diese Problem.
Einzug und alleine im Eigenbau habe ich Systeme gesehen die eben die warme Luft nicht ins Gehäuse blasen sondern durch entspreche Luftschächte nach außen bringen, das alles ist aber trotzdem noch intern eingebaut.

Ist eure Erfahrung mit diesem Problem ähnlich?


----------



## Rixx (1. März 2012)

*AW: Cosair H100 ähnliche Grafikkartenkühlung*

ist in Planung

Arctic kündigt Entwicklung eines Hybrid-Wasserkühlers für Grafikkarten an - wasserkühlung, grafikkarte, arctic cooling, vga-kühler, luftkühlung


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. März 2012)

*AW: Cosair H100 ähnliche Grafikkartenkühlung*

Die Kühlleistung eines Single Radiators reicht aus, um *300 Watt einer GTX580* abzuführen, die Temperatur bleibt selbst bei einer Übertaktung auf 1000/2000/2400 MHz unter 60°C. Die Lautstärke der Karte beträgt 2,8 Sone, wobei der am Radiator montierte 120 mm Lüfter der Krachmacher ist.

Meine Quelle ist die PCGH-Ausgabe 11/2011, getestet wurde die PNY GeForce GTX 580 XLR8 Liquid Cooled.

*Kurz gesagt: Die Kühlleistung eines Single Radiators reicht dicke aus, das Problem ist also offentsichtlich die Kompatibilität.*


----------



## rUdeBoy (1. März 2012)

*AW: Cosair H100 ähnliche Grafikkartenkühlung*

Reichen tut die sicherlich... nur warum einen Kompakt-Wasserkühler montieren wenn man dadurch quasi jeden Vorteil einer WaKü zu Nichte macht?
2,8 Sone sind vielleicht leiser als eine Referenz-Luftkühlung, mit einem alternativen Kühler bekommt man das aber leiser bei gleicher Lautstärke hin. Und kühler als mit einem guten Luftkühler ist es auch nicht wirklich.
Zudem fährt man da hohe Wassertemperaturen, die sich wiederrum negativ auf Schläuche und Pumpen machen können (eheims sind bis 25°C freigegeben, halten vermutlich aber mehr aus; aus Schläuchen lösen sich Weichmacher).


----------



## agentsmith1612 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Cosair H100 ähnliche Grafikkartenkühlung*

Aber genau bei den Teilen ist ja das Problem baue ich es ins Gehäuse und nehme Gehäuseluft die dann raus geht, oder baue ich den Radi das er Frischluft einsaugt und die Warme Luft ins Case lässt.

Beides ist für mich eigentlich nicht optimal, wobei man erstmal feststellen müsste wieviel das ausmacht.


----------



## <BaSh> (1. März 2012)

*AW: Cosair H100 ähnliche Grafikkartenkühlung*

Wenn es denn eine richtige Wakü werden würde wäre der Externe Radiator wohl für dich die beste Wahl


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2012)

*AW: Cosair H100 ähnliche Grafikkartenkühlung*



agentsmith1612 schrieb:


> Aber was doch immer ein Problem ist, sofern man die Radis nicht extern anordner, dass man entweder kühle Luft von draußen einsaugt und den Innenraum aufheizt oder die warme Luft von innen nimmt und nach außen bläst.
> ...
> Ist eure Erfahrung mit diesem Problem ähnlich?


 
Es ist kein Problem.
Wenn du CPU und Grafikkarte mit Wasser kühlst, hast du kaum noch Wärmequellen, die den Innnenraum aufheizen -> man kann Luft aus dem Gehäuse nehmen und hat nur wenige K Nachteil (spart sich dafür aber eine dedizierte Gehäuselüftung).
Umgekehrt arbeiten die meisten Waküsysteme mit Wassertemperaturen von 30-35 °C, über 40 °C sind sehr selten bzw. dem Hochsommer vorbehalten. Wärmer kann die Abluft eines Radiators auch nicht sein. Das sind zwar keine Traumtemperaturen, aber nichts, wo man sich große Sorgen machen muss, wenn man es ins Gehäuse bläst.

Problematisch ist nur die Kombination beider: Wenn man Radiatoren ein- und ausblasend montieren will, nützt das vergleichse wenig, weil die Differenz zwischen vorgewärmter Gehäuseinnenluft und Wasser im ausblasenden Radi sehr niedrig ausfällt. Das beschränkt effiziente Radiatorpositionen in der Regel auf entwederDeckel (+ Heck) oder Boden/Front. Der maximale Flächenausbau vieler Gehäuse wäre aber Deckel+Boden oder Deckel+Front - und scheidet somit aus Gründen der Luftführung oftmals aus bzw. ist ineffizient.

In letzter Zeit ist aber in der Tat ein starker Trend zu externen Radiatoren zu verzeichnen - nicht zuletzt weil der Nova1080 kaum teurer ist, als die meisten anderen >420 Radiatoren.


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. März 2012)

*AW: Cosair H100 ähnliche Grafikkartenkühlung*



agentsmith1612 schrieb:


> Aber genau bei den Teilen ist ja das  Problem baue ich es ins Gehäuse und nehme Gehäuseluft die dann raus  geht, oder baue ich den Radi das er Frischluft einsaugt und die Warme  Luft ins Case lässt.
> 
> Beides ist für mich eigentlich nicht optimal, wobei man erstmal feststellen müsste wieviel das ausmacht.



Einblasend in der Gehäusefront macht imo keinen Sinn (Temperaturanstieg  im Gehäuse), da kann ich auch gleich einen Arctic Accelero Xtreme oder  EKL Peter verwenden. Bei einer Grafikkarte, die unter Last eine  Leistungsaufnahme von 250 Watt hat, würden die Festplatten das wahrscheinlich nicht lange überleben.
Bei einem ausblasenden Lüfter in der Gehäusefront könnte man bei einem Gehäuse wie dem Lian Li PC-Z60B über eine kurze Distanz kühlere Luft von außen zuführen. Ein VGA Lufttunnel scheidet leider aus, weil die Festplatten im Weg sind.
Bin gespannt, wie Arctic Cooling den Einbau ihres Hybrid Wasserkühlers realisiert.


----------



## Lolm@n (1. März 2012)

*AW: Cosair H100 ähnliche Grafikkartenkühlung*

Mit SLI und Internen Radis führt keinen weg um Cubes oder LittleDevil Cases herum  ein Obsidian 800d/700D geht auch noch gerade so..... dort kann man ein 140er,240er,360er reinbauen und das führt auch schon recht Wärme ab


----------



## xaaobao (2. März 2015)

*AW: Cosair H100 ähnliche Grafikkartenkühlung*

Man hat natürlich die selben Vor- und Nachteile wie auch bei den Komponenten für die CPU.


----------

